# What's The Word? The Bible On Gay Marriage



## panta dokimazete (Dec 17, 2008)

> Talk of the Nation, December 15, 2008 · Religious leaders often cite scripture as the basis for their opposition to gay marriage. Albert Mohler, president of the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary and host of the Albert Mohler Program, believes a strict reading of the text forbids gay marriage. But Lisa Miller, religion editor at Newsweek, contends the Bible's models of marriage are flawed, and its lessons about love actually argue for gay marriage.


Original link


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh boy.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Dec 17, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> > Talk of the Nation, December 15, 2008 · Religious leaders often cite scripture as the basis for their opposition to gay marriage. Albert Mohler, president of the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary and host of the Albert Mohler Program, believes a strict reading of the text forbids gay marriage. But Lisa Miller, religion editor at Newsweek, contends the Bible's models of marriage are flawed, and its lessons about love actually argue for gay marriage.
> 
> 
> Original link



Classic. They place the religion editor at Newsweek on equal footing with the president of SBTS when it comes to the Bible's teachings on gay marriage.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 17, 2008)

Right, because the opinion of the religion editor of Newsweek makes something true.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 17, 2008)

Precisely.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 17, 2008)

Facts are facts are facts - they still need to pass through a perspective, a worldview before they take on meaning. This argument is a classic example of how knowledge is justified.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 17, 2008)

Something that has always puzzled me: if people want to be into "alternative" lifestyles and "do their own thing" why oh why do they want to take on the forms of traditional lifestyles?


----------



## Archlute (Dec 17, 2008)

Ref21 discusses Newsweek article


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 17, 2008)

Simply for recognition and acceptance. As "Post-Modern" as we claim to be we still seek to root ourselves in a continuity with the past. Even though they may not express it and rail against it they understand implicitly that "novelty" is not acceptable.


----------



## asc (Dec 17, 2008)

God sustain Al Mohler and his ministry.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 17, 2008)

-----Added 12/17/2008 at 04:07:10 EST-----

Just listened to the NPR bit - I wonder if Mohler was actually allowed to respond to each of that woman's skewed views on the Bible, how the program would have gone...


----------



## Ivan (Dec 17, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> -----Added 12/17/2008 at 04:07:10 EST-----
> 
> Just listened to the NPR bit - I wonder if Mohler was actually allowed to respond to each of that woman's skewed views on the Bible, how the program would have gone...



It would have not gone well for the woman.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 17, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> -----Added 12/17/2008 at 04:07:10 EST-----
> 
> Just listened to the NPR bit - I wonder if Mohler was actually allowed to respond to each of that woman's skewed views on the Bible, how the program would have gone...



Mohler would have given her a scriptural smack down. It would probably just be pearls before swine though.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 17, 2008)

Also, Pastor Schoen, I chuckle every time I see your avatar. It looks like Bunyan is holding a French loaf at first glance (and he seems to be doing so with a great sense of purpose and intensity) .


----------



## nicnap (Dec 17, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Also, Pastor Schoen, I chuckle every time I see your avatar. It looks like Bunyan is holding a French loaf at first glance (and he seems to be doing so with a great sense of purpose and intensity) .



 A French loaf that he has bitten the top off of.  I didn't see this until you pointed it out.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 17, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Also, Pastor Schoen, I chuckle every time I see your avatar. It looks like Bunyan is holding a French loaf at first glance (and he seems to be doing so with a great sense of purpose and intensity) .



Yes! With purpose and intensity because it is *HIS* french loaf!!



I wonder what will be my next avatar?


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 17, 2008)

Ivan said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Pastor Schoen, I chuckle every time I see your avatar. It looks like Bunyan is holding a French loaf at first glance (and he seems to be doing so with a great sense of purpose and intensity) .
> ...



I can't stop laughing.

I should be studying!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry, Evie...back to the books. We are going to need you on the US Supreme Court soon!


----------



## Zenas (Dec 18, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > kvanlaan said:
> ...



Are you still in finals?


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 18, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Sorry, Evie...back to the books. We are going to need you on the US Supreme Court soon!





I'm not confirmable.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 18, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Evie...back to the books. We are going to need you on the US Supreme Court soon!
> ...



Uh, oh!


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Dec 18, 2008)

Ivan said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Pastor Schoen, I chuckle every time I see your avatar. It looks like Bunyan is holding a French loaf at first glance (and he seems to be doing so with a great sense of purpose and intensity) .
> ...


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Dec 18, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Evie...back to the books. We are going to need you on the US Supreme Court soon!
> ...




Boy, ain't that the truth today for Christian lawyers. Twenty years ago my acquaintances told me I was the only one they knew who could someday be a federal judge because I had never used drugs. Today there is no way I could be a judge, either federal or state, because I am a believing Christian. How times change.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2008)

The first two parts of a response to Lisa Miller's attack against the Word of God and His Church:

SermonAudio.com - Our Mutual Joy Weighed By God's Word, Part 1

SermonAudio.com - Our Mutual Joy Weighed By God's Word, Part 2


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 22, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> > Talk of the Nation, December 15, 2008 · Religious leaders often cite scripture as the basis for their opposition to gay marriage. Albert Mohler, president of the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary and host of the Albert Mohler Program, believes a strict reading of the text forbids gay marriage. But Lisa Miller, religion editor at Newsweek, contends the Bible's models of marriage are flawed, and its lessons about love actually argue for gay marriage.
> 
> 
> Original link



Lisa Miller said that when the Bible condemns homosexuality, it is actually condemning wicked, depraved behavior, not modern, committed homosexual relationships. 

My response: Romans 1:18-27 teaches that all homosexuality is immoral. This passage does not distinguish between wicked homosexuality and a committed homosexual relationship. This passage teaches that all homosexuality is morally wrong. 

Lisa Miller said that Jesus accepted people who were outcasts or those who did things that were against social conventions. 

My response: Where does it say in the Bible that Jesus gave approval to sinful behavior? Accepting outcasts or those who defy social conventions is not the same as giving approval to sinful behavior. 

Lisa Miller said, " If Jesus were to speak to gays and lesbians, He would say, 'Come, follow me'".

My response: Didn't Jesus also preach repentance?


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr (Dec 22, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> > Talk of the Nation, December 15, 2008 · Religious leaders often cite scripture as the basis for their opposition to gay marriage. Albert Mohler, president of the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary and host of the Albert Mohler Program, believes a strict reading of the text forbids gay marriage. But Lisa Miller, religion editor at Newsweek, contends the Bible's models of marriage are flawed, and its lessons about love actually argue for gay marriage.
> 
> 
> Original link



Funny thing about this post is that I actually have that article. I was getting ready to write to this person and call them out on their horrible exegesis, but I'd like to hear the arguments here first.


----------



## yeutter (Dec 22, 2008)

*See Gagnon on Millers Newsweek foolishness*

Pittsburg Theological Seminary New Testament Professor Robert A. J. Gagnon has taken Miller's misuse of Scripture apart on his website which can be found here.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 22, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Evie...back to the books. We are going to need you on the US Supreme Court soon!
> ...



Too many posts on the PB.


----------

